# About shock leader?



## sbwilson51 (Oct 5, 2009)

About a shock leader, I'm casting off the pier using a 10ft penn prevail & penn Squall 15 loaded with 20lb mono with
a double drop rig & 3 oz sinker for whiting.
Using a Otg cast and trying to be slow and smooth, do I really need a shock leader?
Thanks again for y'alls help.
Steve


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I would drop it to 15-17lb mianline and a 30-40lb shock, then you would really be rolling. But honestley no


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

sbwilson51 said:


> About a shock leader, I'm casting off the pier using a 10ft penn prevail & penn Squall 15 loaded with 20lb mono with
> a double drop rig & 3 oz sinker for whiting.
> Using a Otg cast and trying to be slow and smooth, do I really need a shock leader?
> Thanks again for y'alls help.
> Steve


20lb with 3oz no shock needed. In fact, 20lb would be more shock than I would use throwing 3oz.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Dang man I run 20 on my bait rods with 2oz of lead I like to run 30 cause if you hook a big drum when you get it to the pier you will be glad


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

#20 mono is plenty strong enough to cast up to 4oz.


----------

